# Screw plugs



## prosc1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking for Stanley door window frame screw plugs. The original homeowner discarded them.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 27, 2010)

Call them up: 800-234-4228

However, they don't support the line anymore and they might not be able to supply them.


----------



## prosc1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, but I think part of your message was lost in cyberspace. I did get the phone #


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 28, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> Call them up: 800-234-4228



There ya go...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 28, 2010)

Stanley probably just bought those doors off of some other manufacturer.

You could probably get the parts you need from these guys if you can e-mail them a picture of the door or the part you need:

All-Glass Parts : Window and Door Hardware

Or download their catalogue and snoop through it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 28, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> Call them up: 800-234-4228
> 
> *However, they don't support the line anymore and they might not be able to supply them.*



Guess I should read posts more closely


----------

